# Plusvalenze: Milan, nessuna irregolarità. Inter, falso in bilancio



## admin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


A noi al limite potrebbero indagarci per minusvalenze o eccesso di contratti cocopro... ma non è reato.


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2021)

gli onesti siamo noi


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


Occhio che, se continuiamo a regalare i giocatori a qualcuno verrà in mente che ce li pagano in nero.

Perchè è assurdissimo essere cosi buoni, anche a Natale


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Dicembre 2021)

siamo onesti e inclusivi. Per vincere ci penseremo più avanti


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


L'inter solo falso in bilancio?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio che, se continuiamo a regalare i giocatori a qualcuno verrà in mente che ce li pagano in nero.
> 
> Perchè è assurdissimo essere cosi buoni, anche a Natale


Gazidis non permetterebbe mai pagamento in ''nero''.
Se non altro per non perdere un colpo nella guerra al razzismo .
E scaroni annuisce soddisfatto.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


.


----------



## Zenos (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A noi al limite potrebbero indagarci per minusvalenze o eccesso di contratti cocopro... ma non è reato.


oggi in forma


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> oggi in forma


Fino alle 18 sono top top top.
È l'allenamento di rifinitura quello che mi frega...


----------



## danjr (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio che, se continuiamo a regalare i giocatori a qualcuno verrà in mente che ce li pagano in nero.
> 
> Perchè è assurdissimo essere cosi buoni, anche a Natale


Ma ormai chi lo paga più i calciatori? L’Inter ha mai pagato completamente lulaku o hakimi? Sono solo cifre da mettere a bilancio, una bolla che ormai è scoppiata, o pensate che tutti paghino 90 milioni sull’ unghia? Nessuno ha liquidità, quindi perdere uno a zero o venderlo a qualcuno che te lo pagherà tea 10 anni è la stessa cosa


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


.


----------



## cuoredidrago (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


Attenzione che se riguardano i bilanci al Var sono capaci di invertire la decisione, aspettate ad esultare! O possono sempre chiamare Borghese per ribbbbbaltare la situazione, pur di colpirci non mi stupirebbe.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Qui si parla di plusvalenze e falsi in bilancio quindi non vado OT. Noi siamo messi bene e questo vedo suscita scontento...

Ma a Firenze stanno discutendo la questione Chiesa... perchè le clausola con cui lo ha preso in prestito la Juve non sono chiarissime. Se l'anno scorso le aveva attivate tutte, sembra che da contratto le debba attivare anche in questa stagione... e per ora è lontano da farlo.

Questo significa che l'obbligo di riscatto per 40 milioni (piu altri 10 di bonus) si trasformerebbe in diritto... e la Juve potrebbe anche rispedirlo a Firenze. Da qui la polemica dei tifosi della Fiorentina perchè la Juve non sta facendo giocare Chiesa, evidentemente di proposito, per non doverlo riscattare per forza.

Cito questo caso giusto per dirvi come sono messe le altre squadre. In Italia si tende a buttare tutta la polvere sotto il tappeto e sono convinto lo faranno anche stavolta, ma state sicuri che la situazione è molto molto piu seria di quello che pensiate.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Qui si parla di plusvalenze e falsi in bilancio quindi non vado OT. Noi siamo messi bene e questo vedo suscita scontento...
> 
> Ma a Firenze stanno discutendo la questione Chiesa... perchè le clausola con cui lo ha preso in prestito la Juve non sono chiarissime. Se l'anno scorso le aveva attivate tutte, sembra che da contratto le debba attivare anche in questa stagione... e per ora è lontano da farlo.
> 
> ...



Rocco Commosso l'uomo limpido e onesto che non si fa prendere per il collo da nessuno


----------



## Route66 (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter solo falso in bilancio?


Attenzione e nominare o criticare gli innominabili in quanto loro viaggiano con delle leggi della fisica particolari e a differenza di quanto sostiene il principio dei vasi comunicanti(o legge di Stevino)più la società cade in basso più la squadra sale in alto....


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.




Ovviamente Gravina non proferisce verbo.

Anzi no! Dalla regia mi dicono che ha parlato, ecco che ha detto: "io nenti sacciu, nenti vitti, e nun c'eru..,e si c'eru durmivu!"


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


C'è ancora la questione caro bollette per i nostri tesserati, quella questione si che oscurerà questa faccenda di poco conto


----------



## sacchino (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


Solo c..o.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Qui si parla di plusvalenze e falsi in bilancio quindi non vado OT. Noi siamo messi bene e questo vedo suscita scontento...
> 
> Ma a Firenze stanno discutendo la questione Chiesa... perchè le clausola con cui lo ha preso in prestito la Juve non sono chiarissime. Se l'anno scorso le aveva attivate tutte, sembra che da contratto le debba attivare anche in questa stagione... e per ora è lontano da farlo.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda ,caro gary, che tutti sappiamo quanto è seria e grave la situazione, il dramma è che non ci sono regole e altri, i soliti noti, fanno quelle che gli pare.
Io sono felice e fiero se il milan fa le cose per bene e rimette anche vecchi valori ormai persi al primo posto... poi però vedo inter , juve , lotito, adl, ecc ecc e provo profondo schifo.

Davvero sarei felice se il milan prima denunciasse tutto lo schifo e poi abbandonasse il gioco.
Il comunicato della fiorentina, per restare in tema, mi è piaciuto un sacco.


----------



## Sam (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


Campionato annullato e scudetto all’Inter.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma guarda ,caro gary, che tutti sappiamo quanto è seria e grave la situazione, il dramma è che non ci sono regole e altri, i soliti noti, fanno quelle che gli pare.
> Io sono felice e fiero se il milan fa le cose per bene e rimette anche vecchi valori ormai persi al primo posto... poi però vedo inter , juve , lotito, adl, ecc ecc e provo profondo schifo.
> 
> Davvero sarei felice se il milan prima denunciasse tutto lo schifo e poi abbandonasse il gioco.
> Il comunicato della fiorentina, per restare in tema, mi è piaciuto un sacco.


Che bello sarebbe se ce ne andassimo in un altro campionato, lasciando qui la fogna FIGC, AIA e Lega Calcio. Si respirerebbe aria meno inquinata, magari non pulita ma sicuramente meno inquinata.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Dicembre 2021)

Nessuno pagherà niente,vedrete.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.


tanto poi finisce sempre a tarallucci e vino. 

tutt'al più si beccano una multa e finisce lì.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Che bello sarebbe se ce ne andassimo in un altro campionato, lasciando qui la fogna FIGC, AIA e Lega Calcio. Si respirerebbe aria meno inquinata, magari non pulita ma sicuramente meno inquinata.


Magari....dove si firma??
L'ambiente qua ormai è irrecuperabile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Qui si parla di plusvalenze e falsi in bilancio quindi non vado OT. Noi siamo messi bene e questo vedo suscita scontento...
> 
> Ma a Firenze stanno discutendo la questione Chiesa... perchè le clausola con cui lo ha preso in prestito la Juve non sono chiarissime. Se l'anno scorso le aveva attivate tutte, sembra che da contratto le debba attivare anche in questa stagione... e per ora è lontano da farlo.
> 
> ...


quindi in pratica glielo hanno regalato 2 anni a niente così. bella roba. tanto per accorgersi che vale la metà di quello che avrebbero speso.

per il resto io ti credo ma purtroppo lo dicevi anche lo scorso anno che alcuni non si sarebbero iscritti al campionato ma alla fine la spuntano sempre.


----------



## Mika (21 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Che bello sarebbe se ce ne andassimo in un altro campionato, lasciando qui la fogna FIGC, AIA e Lega Calcio. Si respirerebbe aria meno inquinata, magari non pulita ma sicuramente meno inquinata.


Se si potesse andare in Premier o in Ligue A non sarebbe male, per vicinanza territoriale più in Ligue A.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi in pratica glielo hanno regalato 2 anni a niente così. bella roba. tanto per accorgersi che vale la metà di quello che avrebbero speso.
> 
> per il resto io ti credo ma purtroppo lo dicevi anche lo scorso anno che alcuni non si sarebbero iscritti al campionato ma alla fine la spuntano sempre.


Hanno pagato 20 milioni se non mi sbaglio. Restano i 40 per il riscatto. 
Gratis non proprio. Penso che vogliano cercare di trattare come noi con Tonali. Vedremo.

Sul resto staremo a vedere. La Juve ha avuto bisogno di 400 milioni dalla Exor. 
Vedremo cosa farà Suning.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hanno pagato 20 milioni se non mi sbaglio. Restano i 40 per il riscatto.
> Gratis non proprio. Penso che vogliano cercare di trattare come noi con Tonali. Vedremo.
> 
> Sul resto staremo a vedere. La Juve ha avuto bisogno di 400 milioni dalla Exor.
> Vedremo cosa farà Suning.


noi avevamo il si del giocatore, un giocatore di 20 anni non ancora affermato che cercavamo solo noi e un interlocutore in B che non poteva tenerlo in nessun modo.
questi hanno il si (?) di un giocatore affermato che a 40M puoi spedire dove ti pare oppure tenerti ad un ingaggio (quanto? dovrebbe valere il vecchio ingaggio di chiesa alla fiore) quasi da miseria.
la trattativa non nasce nemmeno a meno che la fiore giochi per la juve.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Corsera: accertamenti su Milan e Inter da parte degli inquirenti, per la questione plusvalenze. Per quanto riguarda il Milan non è emersa nessuna irregolarità mentre per quanto riguarda l’Inter c’è un’inchiesta per falso in bilancio.



Magra consolazione. Ormai l’onestà non paga nemmeno nel calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> noi avevamo il si del giocatore, un giocatore di 20 anni non ancora affermato che cercavamo solo noi e un interlocutore in B che non poteva tenerlo in nessun modo.
> questi hanno il si (?) di un giocatore affermato che a 40M puoi spedire dove ti pare oppure tenerti ad un ingaggio (quanto? dovrebbe valere il vecchio ingaggio di chiesa alla fiore) quasi da miseria.
> la trattativa non nasce nemmeno a meno che la fiore giochi per la juve.


No no in ogni caso vale il contratto nuovo di Chiesa da circa 5 netti.
Anche tornasse a Firenze quello sarebbe.
Vediamo che stagione finirà per fare la Fiorentina.
Il problema vero per la Fiorentina è che avrebbe un solo anno di contratto residuo. 
Comunque parliamo di questo caso giusto per dire che la situazione è incasinata per tutte le società. Noi paradossalmente siamo tra quelle messe meglio.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se si potesse andare in Premier o in Ligue A non sarebbe male, per vicinanza territoriale più in Ligue A.


In Ligue A entreremmo in Champions,in Premier il Milan giocherebbe per il 10mo posto,questo Milan.


----------



## Mika (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In Ligue A entreremmo in Champions,in Premier il Milan giocherebbe per il 10mo posto,questo Milan.


Però vuoi mettere gli incassi, saremo da decimo posto potremmo permetterci giocatori più forti. Una squadra di premier da decimo posto attuale batte sicuramente 16 squadre di A su 20


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no in ogni caso vale il contratto nuovo di Chiesa da circa 5 netti.
> Anche tornasse a Firenze quello sarebbe.
> Vediamo che stagione finirà per fare la Fiorentina.
> Il problema vero per la Fiorentina è che avrebbe un solo anno di contratto residuo.
> Comunque parliamo di questo caso giusto per dire che la situazione è incasinata per tutte le società. Noi paradossalmente siamo tra quelle messe meglio.


No se torna a Firenze vale il contratto che aveva con la Fiorentina.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No se torna a Firenze vale il contratto che aveva con la Fiorentina.


No, perlomeno in base a quello che dicono a Firenze. Chiesa ha firmato un contratto nuovo con la Fiorentina per poter andare alla Juve in prestito, avendo al tempo un solo anno di contratto residuo.

Quindi non dovesse essere riscattato, tornerebbe alla Fiorentina con un contratto da 5 netti e un anno di contratto rimanente.

Da quello che si vocifera, l'idea folle di Commisso sarebbe cercare di tenere sia lui che Vlahovic per puntare alla qualificazione alla CL (obiettivo per il quale sono in corsa anche adesso a dire il vero). Con Nico Gonzalez e Ikone (che hanno appena preso dal Lille) avrebbero obiettivamente un attacco tra i migliori e piu completi della Serie A. Ma appunto sono voci dei media locali e l'idea a me pare francamente inverosimile.

Ho introdotto questa notizia comunque non per parlare della Fiorentina (società solidissima e ambiziosa comunque, in prospettiva come se non piu dell'Atalanta), quanto piuttosto dei casini che deve affrontare la Juve (vedere anche le situazioni di Dybala e De Ligt).


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No se torna a Firenze vale il contratto che aveva con la Fiorentina.


Non è proprio cosi.
Chiesa è stato dato in prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto che scatta a determinate condizioni facilmente raggiungibili ma, proprio perchè ha lasciato la fiorentina in prestito , prima di andare via ha formalmente rinnovato con ingaggio aumentato.

Se per assurdo dovesse tornare alla fiorentina continuerebbe a beccarsi lo stesso stipendio che percepisce oggi a Torino.


----------



## Giofa (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è proprio cosi.
> Chiesa è stato dato in prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto che scatta a determinate condizioni facilmente raggiungibili ma, proprio perchè ha lasciato la fiorentina in prestito , prima di andare via ha formalmente rinnovato con ingaggio aumentato.
> 
> Se per assurdo dovesse tornare alla fiorentina continuerebbe a beccarsi lo stesso stipendio che percepisce oggi a Torino.


D'accordo su tutto tranne l'ultima frase; a meno che il rinnovo fatto con la Fiorentina fosse alle stesse cifre del contratto con la Juve, se torna a Firenze percepirà quanto concordato in sede di rinnovo con la Viola


----------



## kYMERA (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In Ligue A entreremmo in Champions,in Premier il Milan giocherebbe per il 10mo posto,questo Milan.



Ma anche volendo, si potrebbe fare una cosa del genere? Chiedere alla federazione di un'altra nazione di poter giocare nel loro campionato? BAH mi pare anche assurdo solo a pensarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> D'accordo su tutto tranne l'ultima frase; a meno che il rinnovo fatto con la Fiorentina fosse alle stesse cifre del contratto con la Juve, se torna a Firenze percepirà quanto concordato in sede di rinnovo con la Viola


Non credo sia fattibile firmare un contratto con due ingaggi differenti.
L'ingaggio è unico ed è quello che percepisce a torino.


----------



## Giofa (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non credo sia fattibile firmare un contratto con due ingaggi differenti.
> L'ingaggio è unico ed è quello che percepisce a torino.


Non so, sarebbe da approfondire, ma credo che il contratto sia tra due soggetti....in questo caso Chiesa - Juve e Chiesa - Fiorentina. Fintanto che Chiesa è alla Juve percepisce quanto concordato con la Juve, se torna alla Fiorentina varrà l'accordo tra Chiesa e la Fiorentina. Perchè la Juve dovrebbe comunicare l'importo dell'accordo tra loro e Chiesa?
Non sono un esperto quindi potrei sbagliare, però mi sembrerebbe logico così


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non credo sia fattibile firmare un contratto con due ingaggi differenti.
> L'ingaggio è unico ed è quello che percepisce a torino.


io credo che lui abbia rinnovato con la fiore a X, poi abbia firmato con la juve a Y.
se torna indietro prende X.
probabile che X e Y siano simili...


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No, perlomeno in base a quello che dicono a Firenze. Chiesa ha firmato un contratto nuovo con la Fiorentina per poter andare alla Juve in prestito, avendo al tempo un solo anno di contratto residuo.
> 
> Quindi non dovesse essere riscattato, tornerebbe alla Fiorentina con un contratto da 5 netti e un anno di contratto rimanente.
> 
> ...


Il contratto che vale è quello che ha firmato con la Fiorentina per il rinnovo. Poi se ha firmato anche con la Fiorentina per 5 milioni all'anno buon per lui, ma comunque solo per un anno. Di certo non può giocare nella Fiorentina ed essere valido il contratto che ha firmato con la Juve.


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non credo sia fattibile firmare un contratto con due ingaggi differenti.
> L'ingaggio è unico ed è quello che percepisce a torino.


Non ha firmato 1 contratto con due ingaggi differenti. Ha proprio firmato due contratti, uno con la Juve e uno con la Fiorentina (come fanno tutti quelli che vanno in prestito). Finchè gioca nella Juve vale il contratto firmato con la Juve, se dovesse tornare a Firenze varrebbe il contratto firmato con la Fiorentina.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io credo che lui abbia rinnovato con la fiore a X, poi abbia firmato con la juve a Y.
> se torna indietro prende X.
> probabile che X e Y siano simili...


E tu pensi che un calciatore possa tornare alla base per prendere meno soldi?
Le cifre saranno allineate, come giustamente fai notare.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il contratto che vale è quello che ha firmato con la Fiorentina per il rinnovo. Poi se ha firmato anche con la Fiorentina per 5 milioni all'anno buon per lui, ma comunque solo per un anno. Di certo non può giocare nella Fiorentina ed essere valido il contratto che ha firmato con la Juve.


No Chiesa ha firmato un contratto di 3 anni a 5 netti con la fiorentina per poter andare in prestito biennale alla Juve.

Ma non parliamo di questo che non interessa, è giusto un esempio di come siano messe un po tutte in serie A. Tra plusvalenze prestiti magheggi vari è un gran casino e ci saranno tante situazioni strane e assurde nelle prossime sessioni di mercato.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No Chiesa ha firmato un contratto di 3 anni a 5 netti con la fiorentina per poter andare in prestito biennale alla Juve.
> 
> Ma non parliamo di questo che non interessa, è giusto un esempio di come siano messe un po tutte in serie A. Tra plusvalenze prestiti magheggi vari è un gran casino e ci saranno tante situazioni strane e assurde nelle prossime sessioni di mercato.


In mezzo a tutti questi magheggi Gravina potrebbe aprire un'inchiesta sul Milan per la troppa parsimonia .


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In mezzo a tutti questi magheggi Gravina potrebbe aprire un'inchiesta sul Milan per la troppa parsimonia .


Noi sembra che siamo proprio puliti, ma c'è da capire boh. ..Soprattutto se e quanto vanno indietro negli anni... a quel punto durante la gestione cinese e il primo anno di Elliott qualcosa potrebbe toccare anche noi, su tutte la nefasta trattativa coi gobbi per Caldara-Higuain dove le valutazioni furono gonfiate.

Inda e Juve per me di schifezze ne hanno fatte e non poche, qualcosa salterà fuori per forza. Poi c'è da vedere se finirà tutto sotto il tappeto come sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Noi sembra che siamo proprio puliti, ma c'è da capire boh. ..Soprattutto se e quanto vanno indietro negli anni... a quel punto durante la gestione cinese e il primo anno di Elliott qualcosa potrebbe toccare anche noi, su tutte la nefasta trattativa coi gobbi per Caldara-Higuain dove le valutazioni furono gonfiate.
> 
> Inda e Juve per me di schifezze ne hanno fatte e non poche, qualcosa salterà fuori per forza. Poi c'è da vedere se finirà tutto sotto il tappeto come sempre.


Ho smesso di credere nella giustizia italiana ormai da tempo. 
Il calcio italiano poi mica è sport....

Buttare giù dalla torre la juve vorrebbe dire lasciare senza lavoro milioni di persone. 
Dubito possa accadere.


----------



## danjr (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nessuno pagherà niente,vedrete.





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> tanto poi finisce sempre a tarallucci e vino.
> 
> tutt'al più si beccano una multa e finisce lì.


Secondo me la questione non è così semplice. Il punto fondamentale è che non hanno liquidirà, le plusvalenze ti coprono i buchi per qualche anno, ma essendo appunto fittizie, in realtà non generano liquidità (infatti la Juve immette nuovi capitali, l’Inter chiede prestiti e svende, ecc). Penalità o no, è una cosa che già di per se è destinata a creare un punto di non ritorno


----------



## danjr (22 Dicembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma anche volendo, si potrebbe fare una cosa del genere? Chiedere alla federazione di un'altra nazione di poter giocare nel loro campionato? BAH mi pare anche assurdo solo a pensarlo.


Il San Marino gioca in Italia, il Monaco in Francia, tecnicamente sono stati differenti


----------



## kYMERA (22 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il San Marino gioca in Italia, il Monaco in Francia, tecnicamente sono stati differenti



Ok ma stiamo parlando di stati differenti che non hanno neanche una loro lega e comunque sono di fatto parte integrante dello Stato essendo all'interno dei confini. Qui stiamo parlando di tutt'altro caso.


----------

